# What color spray paint for a sears LT1000 2001 Green Tractor? I finally found it!!! See before & Aft



## Don2222 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello

I have a 5/26/2001 Sears 17.0 HP Green LT1000 Tractor. I am trying to find the correct Sears spray paint. The sears store does not sell paint anymore so I called Sears Parts Direct and gave the exact model # of my tractor which is 917.272082. Sears National Parts man Arizona had no reference of the paint color or paint code to my Tractor.

*Does anyone know what the Sears Color or Part # and/or Paint code for this Green Tractor is?*

Link to Tractor manual http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/5145/    << Manual says touch up with Paint, That's All

Here is a video of it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5VClieqd_E    << That is it (Video is kinda dark)

Looks like from this chart I found, that the Black Chassis is the Satin Black Part # 150131
http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqwm247_hwen2000_173750.pdf

PART NUMBER DESCRIPTION PAINT CODE
150020 POLO GREEN Spray Paint (SEARS) 558
172527 POLO GREEN Paint Pen (48186) 558
172530 SATIN BLACK Paint Pen (48187) Decks, Chassis, Dash
150131 SATIN BLACK Spray Paint Decks, Chassis, Dash
130937 DOVER GRAY Spray Paint 459, 478
126967X SEARS SILVER Spray Paint 417
136247 RED Spray Paint 505, 506, 394, 423
126965X ORANGE Spray Paint (Husqvarna) 412, 422
126966X GRAY Spray Paint (Husqvarna/WA) 410, 418
144401 GREEN Spray Paint 550
126963X GREEN ( RALLY) Spray Paint 419
130939 GREEN ( POULAN ) Spray Paint 475, 476
126964X YELLOW ( POULAN PRO ) Spray Paint 416, 421
130941 YELLOW Spray Paint 472, 473
136246 BLUE (Dark) Spray Paint 510, 511
108521X BRONZE ( Old Roper ) Spray Paint 388
126687X BRONZE ( New Roper ) Spray Paint 425
169695 METALLIC RED Spray Paint 603
169696 ANTIQUE SAGE Spray Paint 598
169694 FOREST GREEN Spray Paint 602
130924 HIGH GLOSS BLACK Spray Paint 428


----------



## wahoowad (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, do not know the color although have always had good luck on technical info here: http://www.mytractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=14

I have an LT1000 about that old too. How is yours running? Mine still runs fantastic and hasn't needed a single repair, which is surprising given the hard use I give it! I don't generally run it very long but frequently use it to pull pretty large cartloads of firewood about the property.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> Sorry, do not know the color although have always had good luck on technical info here: http://www.mytractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=14
> 
> I have an LT1000 about that old too. How is yours running? Mine still runs fantastic and hasn't needed a single repair, which is surprising given the hard use I give it! I don't generally run it very long but frequently use it to pull pretty large cartloads of firewood about the property.



Thanks wahoowad

The second national parts man said the color points to the
150020 POLO GREEN Spray Paint (SEARS) 558
 http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/150020/0071/917?sid=SPDx20101101xSHPG

Satin Black $15.83
 http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1/0071/917&pathTaken=partSearch&blt=14&prst=0

I suspect he is correct since the Satin Black paint for the chassis starts with 15 in the part number also.
Plus the fact that the scratch pens for both colors also are close in part number.

So I ordered the Polo Green Spray paint for almost $25 which includes $9 shipping!!


Also my wife could smell a possible gas leak so I replaced the 10 year old gas line with brand new 1/4" gas line from the auto parts stores. The old gas line was stiff and stretched. The new line was more pliable and felt more rubbery! While I was ad it I got a new gas filter. I was absolutely shocked when I saw the Sears gas filter replacement for $9.99 !! I almost felt the barrel of a gun to help hand over that much money! LOL Absolutely Ludacris!! Not only that they had improved these filters by making 2 flat spots in the filter paper reducing the amount of filtering material to make more money!! Then there was a video tape saying how Sears tractors were cheaper than Lowe's and Home Depot

Se I went back to the auto parts store and we came up with the same plastic type inline Premium Plus Purolater Gas filter for 1/4" gas line for $3.49  Part # F21124 to make it easy next time.

Pic 1 - Craftsman Gas Filter -$9.99
Pic 2 -Purolator Premium Gas Filter with NO flat spots in the filter paper to save money and do less work!!
Pic 3 - Purolator Gas Filter out of the box. $3.49 (Savings of $6.50 !!)
Pic 4 - Purolator Gas Filter Installed with screw down clamps. I threw out the spring clamps that probably contributed to the gas leak!


----------



## wahoowad (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess you are the kind of guy who changes the oil in it too!?! LOL! I think I did that once at the 5 year mark. Probably time to do it again. I'll check on that filter too. Thanks for the tip on the cheaper model.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello

I did change the oil but not as much as I should!

As far as the paint goes. Black is Black but the sheen is the difference!

So for the LT1000 Black Chassis and Instument panel Black color.

Aubuchon Hardware or any paint supply store that carries Krylon has the Satin Black in a spray can for approx $5.50
http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...y-paint/krylon-fusion-spray-paint-649067.aspx

The Polo Green is different. We thought it might be like Hunter Green but it is darker with more black mixed in.

A car care or auto supply store that carries Plasti-Kote touch up paint has a metalic Polo Green which may be the closest in color to the tractor green.
http://www.brandsport.com/plik-7223-wa9806.html
  I have a hunch that the 2001 Buick color Polo Green is the basis for the LT1000 Tractor color.
As an example: Here is the Buick LaSabre and Park Avenue and the color is amazingly similar to the tractor!
http://www.web2carz.com/37446883/2001/buick/park-avenue/used-cars/for-sale?w2caf=4ed10be9f0568766
See pics below to compare color. Note: This is a very difficult color to photograph!! These are the best pics I can find!!
The green grass may make the tractor look lighter in color but it is NOT! The Blue sky and the gray pavement make the Park Avenue look more gray but it is NOT.

If you have the big bucks and want to be sure of an exact match then Sears - Polo Green Spray Paint for 16 OZ can is approx $25 including shipping charges!
150020 POLO GREEN Spray Paint (SEARS) 558
172527 POLO GREEN Paint Pen (48186) 558
172530 SATIN BLACK Paint Pen (48187) Decks, Chassis, Dash
150131 SATIN BLACK Spray Paint Decks, Chassis, Dash

What do you think about the very Inexpensive Krylon Hosta Leaf Green in the Sample Pic. - Is that a good enough LT1000 touch up?


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello

I got the Krylon Satin Black and it really does look like an exact match for the LT1000 chassis and Instrument panel.

It was Reg. $4.49 but on sale at Aubuchon Hardware for $3.00 per can! So the Sears for $15.83 plus $7.99 shipping that is a savings of almost $22.00 

Aubuchon site
http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...se-spray-paint/krylon-spray-paint-464669.aspx

Pic 1 - Aubuchon Krylon Spray Paint - Satin Black

Pic 2 - Building 19 (Salvaged Goods) Free cup of coffee while getting the spray paint. Cannot complain about coffee - see front of cup 

Pic 3 - Shows New Paint spot with Yellow Arrow and old Paint spot with Light Blue arrow !! Looks Good


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello

Well, this explains why it is $25.00 I am sure Sears takes their cut right of the top!

The Polo Green Tractor Paint called AERO Custom Coatings by Southern Aerosols Inc. of Cleveland N.C.
https://www.southernaerosols.com/

It was shipped from
Sears Unit 81111
500 Roe Street
Dallas TX 75215

It probable can be purchases from Southern Aerosols Inc using the Color and Part #
POLO GREEN
150020
Ref 22211 4/08
Pkg for Husqvarna

See pics


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello

Finally I fixed the big Tree Scratch on the front of the tractor!! The paint blends perfectly!!

See Polo Green before and After pics below!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello

Here is a few more pics.

The worst place for rusting is the foot rest or side runners. I removed the rubber feet protectors and scraped and painted.

See pics below:


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Don, If you ever go to repaint the mowing deck. I used 3M's Undercoating for vehicles Comes in aerosol cans and is pretty cheap. (other makers out there that would fit the bill). Lasted over 4 years on my Craftsman Garden Tractor. I sold it last year for $500, and the deck still looked great.


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Hey Don, If you ever go to repaint the mowing deck. I used 3M's Undercoating for vehicles Comes in aerosol cans and is pretty cheap. (other makers out there that would fit the bill). Lasted over 4 years on my Craftsman Garden Tractor. I sold it last year for $500, and the deck still looked great.



Hello Dexter

Good idea thanks.

I just got a ball to mount on the steering wheel for one hand use. Works great and now I have the other hand free to work the beer holder!!


----------

